# computer that turns itself on at midnight how do I keep it from doing so?



## TRAILDUSTER (Jun 28, 2002)

My computer will turn itself on by itself at midnight how do I elimanate it from doing so?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hello Trailduster,

Welcome to the forums.
Could you give some details of your system please,

And just to keep the mods happy,
could you delete the duplicate thread,
they do get the hump!

Regards, John


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Look under the Task Manager in My Computer- examine whatever tasks are set up....anything at midnite set up? 
Other than that, LANs can be set up to wake up at certain events I know, called Wake on LAN, or other things, but not sure if a set time can be the cause...more likely a disk scan or virus scan or possibly some foreign object like spyware/worm that may be trying to dial home.


----------

